# 28" outlaw vs 28" mega mayhem



## cbrousseau

Cant decide on which tire. I ride about 55/45 trail/mud. I prefer the skinny wide combo. I like the paddles on the outlaw but I prefer the sizes on the mayhems 9 front 11 rear.

Any comments?

Also first time posting a thread hope I did it right!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

this might help on the mayhems
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/15-tire-rim-411/16319-new-itp-mega-monster-mahem.html


----------



## txboatpilot

We just put 28x9x12 and 28x11x12 Megas on my wifes 2012 Grizzly 550 and they are great tires.. They ride smooth and do very well in any mud we go through. We dont do the crazy deep mud. They look pretty sweet as well..

I think if you mainly ride deep mud the LAWS would be better choice.

Note:: Our 28" Megas measure 27" tall from ground to top of the tire,, at 7-8 psi....


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

but for the riding i do 40/40/20 mud, water, sand. I prefer the outlaws, the perform excellent in all that i ride ....i've never had the mayhems so can't speak on them.


----------



## Polaris425

If you do more trail than mud I'd get Mayhems. 28" outlaws suck. They ride like a log truck. You will not like them on the trail. If you decide on outlaws get 27's instead.


----------



## lsu_mike

I have the 28"s (s/w). Chose them over the 29.5 ol2's. while they aren't as aggressive as the outlaw, the will bite pretty good. I go right thru the holes behind the laws with no issue. Sand, gravel and deep water I think are their week point. But they are a good smooth riding trail tire.


----------



## DirtyBrutes

I have mayhems on one of my bikes and really like them.


----------



## dirtydog

By trail riding what kind of speeds do u mean while trail riding?


----------



## txboatpilot

dirtydog said:


> By trail riding what kind of speeds do u mean while trail riding?


 
Our Grizzly on 28" Megas will still hual ***** and toss it through the trails very well.. I have had it up to 58mph on hardpack and they work great,, not scetchy at all...


----------



## cbrousseau

Thanks for the info.

I want a 28" tire to get more ground clearance. Sounds like many ppl r happy with their mayhems.

For trail riding to get to the mud we do tend to get up to speeds of about 30 mph so am wondering how the outlaws will feel.

Any more info is appreciated

---------- Post added at 07:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 PM ----------



txboatpilot said:


> We just put 28x9x12 and 28x11x12 Megas on my wifes 2012 Grizzly 550 and they are great tires.. They ride smooth and do very well in any mud we go through. We dont do the crazy deep mud. They look pretty sweet as well..
> 
> I think if you mainly ride deep mud the LAWS would be better choice.
> 
> Note:: Our 28" Megas measure 27" tall from ground to top of the tire,, at 7-8 psi....


Thanks, I am hoping to get a 28" tire that actually measures 28"


----------



## Polaris425

28 laws will suck on the trail at 30


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## kirkland

There not for everyone and I never ride my outty in high gear.. But I don't mind my 28" OL2s I ride them everywhere  and I don't mind the ride


----------



## Polaris425

OL2's are a totally different monster.... Totally different tire, different profile different lug...

He didnt say OL2, he said 28" Outlaw... therefore I figured he meant the Original.


----------



## kirkland

My bad, I got ahead of myself.. For a full blown mud tire I don't think the OL2s ride bad at all.. And I figured since there close to the same other than the side lugs they would be similar in ride but I'm most likely wrong lol


----------



## kirkland

To the OP, when you look at the tires which one do you really want? I debated on mine for over a month and I kept going back to the OL2s .. Very happy I did .. So go with your gut or you might be mad u didn't


----------



## Polaris425

^ Very true


----------



## brutemike

kirkland said:


> To the OP, when you look at the tires which one do you really want? I debated on mine for over a month and I kept going back to the OL2s .. Very happy I did .. So go with your gut or you might be mad u didn't


Thats what I did and ended up with my 29.5" outlaw2s.They ride just as good if not better then my terms.


----------



## cbrousseau

Thanks for the info


----------



## moose3006

I saw this thread and thought I would add my two cents lol. Well I got a set of the 28 inch mayhems about a month ago. Put about 100 miles on em so far and I have to say i am impressed. I ride in just about every terrain there it....mud, sand, hills, trails...you name it and chances are I have been there. I have to say that this is my favorite set of tires ever. Great traction in all situations except real soft sand like in the bottom of a creek. But they do really good in mud and they clean really well too. On hills...no problems at all. I go where I want with no issues at all. but that sand is about the only place i had any issues. They have a fairly smooth ride and are really solid tires. Btw they are on a stock 2012 Honda Foreman and I really havent lost much power either. Hope this helps someone out there


----------



## Johnmc15

*I'm a fan of both of these tires.*

I have the 27in Radial Outlaws and my friend who rides with me has 28in Mega Mayhems. We went through the same hole, I had to rock and crawled out and he spent a while digging trying to get out and finally got out. I can tell the difference between the lugs, outlaws grab through mud like crazy but if your doing any gravel, pavement, hard dirt, etc, do not get outlaws or Outlaws Radial. They ride worse than anything I've ever been on, feels like riding on flats. My friend had no problems on the pavement and it rode pretty smooth and weighed less. For the difference I'm gonna be with getting Mega Mayhems there are well worth the money and I like the ride a lot better.


----------



## 04busarider

I have 29.5 outlaws on my 800 rzr and on my 650 rincon my buddy just put some 28" s/w mega mayhems on his artic cat and they are a really good looking tire but i followed him through a couple places that he had some trouble and the outlaws just crawled right through. For an all out mud tire you can't beat an outlaw but it does have a lil vibration or rough ride on hard surfaces up to around 8mph. I'll also add that the tires on my rzr are wore out...bout half tread and only measure 28" not sure bout the ones on the honda


----------

